# 10-Day Juice Fast Diary



## whodunit

I started a 10-day juice fast a few days ago and thought some might be interested in the diary I am keeping. If you are bothered by description of bowel movements then this isn't for you.  Here's what I have so far:


*Day 1- 03/12/2013*


I started the fast today with a good attitude. Overall the day went well but I did have some minor bouts of sadness and depression over not being able to eat like I want. At least twice throughout the day I started to reach for food like crackers and almonds and had to remind myself of what I was doing. I had some very minor hunger, but nothing I couldn't just ignore. I was tired and ended up falling asleep on the couch while watching a movie. By the end of the day I just wanted to go to bed and be done with the day. I had some chills when going bed which is a fairly rare thing for me. Later in the night I was too warm, but it was still too cold to just sleep with a sheet like I normally do. DW said that I didn't sleep well, but I only remember waking at least twice in the early morning hours to urinate. I went âpoopâ once during the day and urinated frequently.


Beginning stats:


Weight: 331.9 lbs.
Belly button: 58.5â
Chest: 55â
Thighs: 27â
Bicep: 18â
Neck: 22â
Wrist: 7.75â


*Day 2- 03/13/2013*


I woke earlier than normal and had a moderate headache. I checked my weight after voiding and found I lost five pounds, which I attribute to water weight. I had my breakfast juice and the headache dissipated quickly. I'm finding I don't need all the juice which I had planned for. Some of this is due to not being all that hungry, but also that some of the recipes make larger batches and I save some for the next day or next meal. This will save costs as well and make what produce I have stretch farther. The new juicer arrived today and we used it almost immediately. It's far superior to the one we had been using. I continued to urinate frequently and had some gas late in the afternoon. Later I went âpoopâ and it was a combination of hard and soft. The soft was a very dark brown with purplish hue. I felt a burst of energy late in the afternoon and felt good enough to work in the yard for about an hour. After I was kind of lightheaded and sweaty, and I wasn't very hungry. A bit later I felt like drinking my dinner. I helped Erin make my juices for part of the next day, as well as dinner for the family. I felt good once I started drinking the juice and that good feeling continued through the evening. I played Monopoly with the girls and had a good time. I went bed about 2000 hours since I have work in the morning. This will be my first work day on the fast. I have everything ready through lunch. I am hoping for a better night's sleep than last night. I still have some pretty good gas going on at bed time, but didn't seem to urinate as much today.


Weight: 326.9 lbs.


*Day 3- 03/14/2013*


I fell sleep quickly last night and remember getting up once to urinate. Otherwise I slept through the night. I woke up and within minutes my stomach was growling, so I started drinking my breakfast juice right away instead of waiting for my commute to work. I feel optimistic about things this morning. Hopefully it will be a busy day at work and I can stay active and distracted. I weighed after voiding and have lost another five pounds. I know it's mostly water weight but I feel lighter and I'm not thirsty. I have been drinking some water throughout the day usually when I wake up or get up or take supplements, which I am still doing (for depression). Later in the afternoon I felt ill. I had a headache and was sick to my stomach. I couldn't get down some of the juice, but tried to sip as much as I could. I successfully avoided OTC pain relievers and made it home. I immediately had a juice snack and laid in the recliner with a hot rice bag on my head. It helped. I played a game with the girls and felt okay. We started making dinner and I was nauseated by the idea of another green juice. I âcheatedâ on the recipe and added an apple for sweetness. While making juices DW told me that I did not look good, i.e. glassy-eyed and pale. She wonders whether this part of the detox period some have spoken of. The dinner juice turned out good and I sipped it until bed. We made my other juices for the first part of tomorrow. I had a couple small âpoopsâ but no gas to speak of. I didn't urinate as near as much today. I went to bed about an hour earlier than normal and still had a light headache when I did.


Weight: 319.4


----------



## StaceyS

Keep up the good work! It does sound like you are going through the detox part, but you are doing great!


----------



## whodunit

*Day 4- 03/15/2013*


I didn't sleep too well last night. I went to bed at 1900 hours, but probably didn't get to sleep until after 2100 hours. I felt like I tossed and turned but the only time I remember looking at the clock was at about 0337 hours (my alarm goes off at 0400 hours), so I just kind of dozed after that. I finally got up before the alarm went off. My stomach started growling immediately. I urinated and weighed. Overall I felt optimistic at the beginning of the day, but by the end of my shift I was just kind of going through the motions. I wasn't thrilled with the day's juices (except for breakfast which was awesome- pineapple, orange, lime and coconut water), so I just sipped on them. A couple interesting incidents/thoughts: I'm committed to not cheating at all. The other day I forgot and licked a bit of melted ice cream residue off my finger from cleaning up my five-year old who I just watched enjoy a cone. Last night I needed a breath mint and grabbed one without thinking. It had barely had a chance to touch my tongue before I spit it out. The reason I bring this up is twofold. One, &#8220;licking&#8221; food from my fingers finishing up some end pieces when I am cooking, or just mindlessly grabbing something is my modus operandi. I think most of us would find it amazing how much food we consume this way. Two, I have always suspected and now I think I am confirming that I am &#8220;all or nothing&#8221;. Either I eat the whole pizza or eat pizza until I am stuffed or I would rather not have it all. It kind of frustrates me to have a small portion of something like dessert. All it does is prime the pump for me. I also recently began realizing how much food doesn't deliver what it promises (or at least the kinds of food I had been eating). They promise comfort, and while I am eating I am energized and excited, but after I am sickened and disappointed with myself usually within minutes, then I go and eat more. It's just a vicious cycle. When I got home I went for a short walk with my wife. I then made my juices for the next day and dinner tonight. They are going to be good. Dinner juice was Bloody Mary and it was wonderful. I added garlic, green onion and Tabasco (which was probably a bit of a cheat since it's processed). I needed something salty and savory since most of the juices I've had recently are sweet. I haven't urinated much today so I guess my body had adjusted. Overall I felt okay today; with some highs and lows. I've been hungry at times but it was always manageable.


Weight: 320.0


----------



## ar_wildflower

This is interesting. I have done a cleanse from Wholeliving that was very strict for the first 2 weeks. It was really cool to feel how each meal affected my body. And to identify my patterns, like you are doing. Keep it going. I hope it changes your life.


----------



## whodunit

*Day 5- 03/16/2013*

I had a good day. I had some hunger pains but was amazed at how quickly simply drinking a cup of water eased them. This part of my week is really interesting because I work a day shift (0600-1400), sleep at work until 2100, get up and shower at a truck stop and then go back to work at 2200 where I stay until 1400 the next day. So, this required me to take along a lot of juice (probably 12-14 pints?). I sipped juice all day long which seems to be my preference; it keeps me busy and I have a constant flow of calories coming in. A co-worker tried my Blood Mary juice and admitted she liked it. I didn&#8217;t sleep well at work; kind of tossed and turned a lot but this is typical. Trying to sleep in the afternoon when I normally sleep at night presents problems. I drank some SleepyTyme tea since I wanted to stay away from OTC sleep aids and it seemed to help some. I think I got enough sleep to get me through. I didn&#8217;t really drink much juice today overall but I am satisfied. Cravings are pretty easy to ignore. There is leftover food at work which I typically devour, but I&#8217;ve ignored it successfully; including some leftover carrot cake from a department party. I remember from the movie that the truck driver said wiping his butt and showering were like performing circus acts. That really humored and sickened me since it was becoming true in my life. Tonight I realized that I am more flexible than before. Tying my shoes, washing my back and other nether regions is much easier. That&#8217;s pretty encouraging. When I walked into work tonight there was a big box of chocolates on the counter. I asked the outgoing co-worker who they belonged to and wondered if he could take them with him. He is also dieting and quickly told me that I wasn&#8217;t going to get any sympathy from him. He reminded me that when he started 46 pounds ago, I brought in two large pizzas to work. My other co-worker said &#8220;karma is a ______.&#8221; J


----------



## Travis in Louisiana

I salute you on trying to loose weight. I am enjoying your log and hope you continue to keep it. After the 10 day fast, what happens then? I am at 205 pounds and would like to loose down to the 160 pound area. I am trying to watch what I eat. No cakes, cookies, or candies. My weakness is cake and cookies. I like all kinds of vegtables, so I can snack on them all I want. I drink mostly water or coffee. I was getting hooked on the DIET cokes, but am giving them up. I am not a big citrus fruit eater, but like apples and bananas, also grapes. I hear you when you say, you could eat the whole pizza. Alot of that comes from childhood, where you are told to always clean your plate! Let it be known, IT IS ALRIGHT NOT TO HAVE TO CLEAN YOUR PLATE. Now, if I get a craving for sweets and it just drivs me nuts till I eat a sweet, I will eat a bit or two, not the whole thing! Just enough to kill the craving. Don't get depressed, you are on a good journey, just take it one day at a time. I am kinda doing the PALEO thing and trying not to eat the WHOLE THING!!


----------



## whodunit

Travis- Yeah, I have been reading about the Paleo diet and like what I see. I have also read about the Maker's Diet, but it includes whole grains, so who knows. Like you, I definitely plan to avoid sweets, soda, reduce meat consumption or change to more chicken (which I like) and fish (which I am not crazy about). I also want to eat more fruits and veggies, of course, but in their raw state as much as possible. Not sure what I'll do about nuts sicne I really dislike them raw. The Maker's Diet does have a recipe for soaking pecans an drying them (not cooking them) and they are very excellent.

I really think your cravings is a blood sugar issue. See my post below. We are fighting biology if we think we can eat sweets or "bad" carbs and not have it affect things.

Thanks for the encouragement, everyone!


----------



## whodunit

*Day 6- 03/17/2013*


Today went well. I had plenty of juice to keep me busy, but strangely I didn't feel the need to really consume it all. At times I was slightly sick to my stomach, but I am wondering if this is what true hunger feels like. I seriously doubt I have experienced actual hunger in my entire life. But the hunger wasn't overwhelming and I had thoughts that I hope I can get used to feeling empty. I think part of my food addiction is seeking that fullness, so in contrast, in the past, emptiness has frightened me. I'm sure it's some kind of psychological thing. Also, I rediscovered what I had already known- that keeping my blood sugar under control gives me really good willpower. All that food was still at work and I had plenty of opportunities to just give in, but I didn't. At work a co-worker had a breakfast sandwich that had bacon on it. The smell was awesome. Later at home I found that Erin cooked a ham (for green eggs and ham). I so wanted a piece of that, but I distracted myself and the craving was gone. I had a &#8220;poop&#8221; today and, not to be weird, it felt good to &#8220;clean out&#8221;. My optimism was high overall, but I do admit I am looking forward to a couple things: a vegetable broth (something hot) and a grilled chicken and vegetable salad. I like creamy dressings, so I found a recipe that uses avocado, which I really like. I work an overtime shift tomorrow (which makes me happy and slightly richer), but three of four of the children are fighting colds and I showed some symptoms today. I really don't want to be sick and on this fast and I really don't want to have to call in sick and cancel out that overtime shift. By the way, I watched Skyfall for the first time and thought how nice it would be to look like Daniel Craig does in the pool scene. I doubt juicing can pull that off, but maybe it's a start.


Weight: 316.4 (end of the day)


----------



## whodunit

Weight this morning- 313. something


----------



## StaceyS

Great job! Keep it up! You are encouraging me to start. I have 2 pints of juice with me at work today, a green one and a ginger/apple/carrot/bok choy one.


----------



## BoldViolet

Wow, good job! What are some of the juice recipes you're using?


----------



## whodunit

My favorite juice by far, so far, is Summer Sunshine. I think the origianl recipe is:

1.5 C fresh pineapple
1 orange (peeled)
4 oz. coconut water
1" piece fresh ginger root

I add 1/2-1 lime (peeled)

I also like Bloody Mary juice and Mango Salsa juice, but I can't remember the exact recipes right now.

I honestly don't really like the "green" juices as much, but I try to sneak in some spinach in ones I do like since I usually can't really tell anyway. I added a small amount of spinach to the Bloody Mary juice.

I tend to like the fruit jucies better, because they are sweeter, but sometimes even they get a bit too much and I move to something savory.

As far as the future, I am thinking of adding another five days to the fast, but with a slight modification of either vegetable broth, beef, or chicken broths (so I can have something savory and hot).

I also am contemplating staying on a juice fast until I'm under 300 lbs., just as a goal-setting exercise.


----------



## StaceyS

I've seen a bloody mary juice recipe and I'll try it as soon as I find some good tomatoes, kind of hard during winter... I love most all veggies so the green juices aren't too bad, but I do add either carrots or apples or both to make them less harsh


----------



## whodunit

*Day 7- 03/18/2013*


Not much to report today other than more weight loss, which is obviously good. I am starting to think about food much more, but it's mostly healthier versions of things I like. For instance I've always liked grilled chicken and am dreaming of topping some with a homemade mango salsa. I think the salsa would be good on sweet potatoes, too. We have tacos quite often and I have lately been adding pinto beans to the filling to make the meat stretch, but obviously, if I am going to eat better and possibly go Paleo, the shells will be an issue, so I was thinking of using a Romaine lettuce leaf instead and, of course, limiting the sour cream and cheese. I have tried refried beans thinned with salsa and used it tp make nachos with it instead of using meat. Again, the tortilla chips are an issue, so I thought about using the mixture on top of a bed of shredded Romaine. I think I've already talked the avocado dressing idea. Just things like that. My stomach has been growling off and on all day, but I just kept sipping water or my juice. I'm not &#8220;jonesing&#8221; for food, though, which is miraculous. A co-worker told me he thought I was more energetic, so I guess that was nice.


Weigh: 313.7


----------



## StaceyS

Unfortunately, beans are not Paleo either... I did a pineapple salsa with beef (could easily use chicken) over a baked sweet potato - it was so good...
Congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## whodunit

Breakfast: Juice by the 2s

2 red grapefruit
2 oranges
2 apples
2 stalks celery
2 handfuls baby spinach

This makes alot (probably 3 pints), so cut it in half or plan on drinking it all day!  It tastes like a sweet grapefruit.

Supposedly a masticating juicer, like I have, makes juice that can be refrigerated for three days. It will settle, so just shake it back up.


----------



## whodunit

*Day 8- 03/19/2013*


I've still been fighting very minor cold symptoms. I've had a slightly stuffy nose and some throat congestion, but compared to how a couple of my kids have been feeling, it's nothing. I only made a couple juices today. One was really good and was kind of a double batch and the other was so-so. I'm finding I'm not such a fan of any &#8220;lemony&#8221; juices. I've been trying to incorporate more greens in the juices even if the recipe doesn't call for them. I don't really taste a couple handfuls of spinach, but it sure makes the juice green. I've been inspired by a friend of mine who knows a lot about health. She lost a lot of weight but I think she gained some back and is struggling, but I guess that doesn't negate what she has learned and researched. I was concerned about skin sagging since if I get down to what the charts say I should weigh (I take them with a grain of salt), I will have almost a 150 pound weight loss. According to my friend, anyone who lost over 100 pounds on a &#8220;high&#8221; raw diet of fruits and veggies didn't have any sagging. &#8220;High&#8221; is defined as 85% of the volume of food. She also cited studies that showed that your body treats any meal over 50% cooked as an invader and releases white blood cells. I'm not sure I buy it completely, but I certainly believe eating raw fruits and veggies isn't a bad thing. I have been looking more and more at vegan recipes. I am not by any stretch against eating animals products, but I think the western diet tendency is to focus on meat rather than veggies, so if I can find hearty, satisfying vegan dishes, I'll be sure to get them in each day. I worked in the yard today for probably 2-3 hours. I enjoyed the time outdoors and with one of my children. I seemed to have urinated more today and had a good &#8220;poop' early on. It does feel strange to not &#8220;poop&#8221; every single day and normally several times a day, but that shows how much I was eating before. As a matter of fact, unless I was busy working I was eating constantly. Yest, another benefit of getting my diet under control will be saving money not buying fast food.


Weight: 310.8


----------



## whodunit

*Day 9- 03/20/2012*


I made vegetable stock today and it smells wonderful. It's a dreary day, so something hot will be nice. I choked down the rest of one of the juices I made yesterday. It was too lemony, but I didn't want to waste it. I took all my measurements at the start of this fast, so on the morning of the 11th day, I'll post the final results. I'm pretty sure I am going to do another 5 days, but then again some of the recipes I've been looking at look absolutely delicious. I can't remember if I mention this before but I was considering switching to a fruit/veggie smoothie in the morning, juice through the day, then have a light dinner at night (heavy on veggies, but maybe with a bit of chicken or other natural meat- soups sound good, too!). We spent the first day of Spring out and about. We had wind, rain and snow. Figures. I sipped on broth and my juice and did not feel like eating dinner. I just wasn't hungry and my stomach wasn't nagging me, so I guess that's good. I had some carbonated water and lemon juice for dinner and went to bed after watching the movie Food Matters, which I highly recommend.


Weight: 311.9


----------



## nobrabbit

Really interesting to read of your experience. I'm curious as to what brand juicer you bought.


----------



## whodunit

We bought an Omega J8006. It was about $209 on Amazon, but when we ordered it, it suddenly jumped $90. Long story short, they surprisingly honored the lower price. It's what is called a masticating juicer (they may also be referred to as "cold-press"), which some believe is important since it doesn't heat the juice.


----------



## whodunit

*Day 10- 03/21/2013*


Today was the last day of my fast. I had some trouble getting to sleep last night (since I really wasn't tired when I went to bed), but when the alarm sounded, I jumped right out of bed ready to go. In the recent past I had moderate morning stiffness and sometimes my first few steps were literally painful. Not so the last week. I wonder if some of that could be attributed to not eating things that cause inflammation? I was energetic at work and we were busy enough for it to go by quickly. I sipped my juice the whole time and I still have maybe a cup left in my mug, so I won't bother making a dinner juice. After work I went shopping and it was fun looking for healthy fruits and veggies, and other healthy alternatives to how I used to eat. I have some recipes I am really looking forward to and I will share those later. I fixed dinner for the girls. It consisted of leftover homemade chicken and brown rice soup and a raw veggie tray. It was nice to see them surrounding the two loaded platters, gorging on the veggies. I decided that tomorrow I will start the morning with a WHOLE fruit and veggie smoothie, juice-only at work, and a light dinner. Tomorrow will be a coleslaw with several fresh veggies, herbs, olive oil, vinegar, and a dash of honey with a small piece of grilled chicken breast. Tomorrow morning I'll do my &#8220;final&#8221; weigh-in and when I get home from work, have my wife take my measurements to see if there are any changes there.


Weight: 309.9


----------



## whodunit

Morning weight: 308.9

I had a WHOLE fruit and veggie smoothie for breakfast and couldn't even finish it. It was pretty big, so I will reduce the amounts tomorrow. Today I am going juice-only and have a light dinner planned. My wife is making a cashew mayo that I will use for an egg salad lettuce wraps I am planning for tomorrow's dinner.


----------



## whodunit

Measurements:

Stomach: Start- 58.5" End:- 57.5"
Chest: Start- 55" End- 54"
Thighs: Start- 27" End- 26.25"
Bicep: Start- 18" End- 17.25"
Neck: Start- 22" End- 20.75"
Wrist: Start- 7.75" End- 7.5"
Weight: Start- 331.9 lbs. End- 308.9 lbs.

This occurred in just 10 days of juicing.


----------



## wannabechef

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## jersey girl

Loved reading your diary! Really interesting!


----------



## whodunit

Thanks, all!

It's going well. The first day off my fast I had a whole fruit and veggie smoothie; snacked on some veggies and a few stuffed olives; and had a huge garden salad with chicken breast (with a sprinkle of Parmesan and some slivered almonds) for dinner. It had some ranch dressing I made from cashew mayo I couldn't finish the salad.

The next day I had some minor loose stool for a couple movements adjusting to sold food again, but it's been okay after that.

My schedule is kind of odd, but I am finding that I can just juice when it's easier than eating since my appetite and hungry stomach are easier to bear.

Tonight I had the coleslaw I think I already mentioned. It was absolutely delicious and healthy. I also had the other half of the chicken breast from the previous dinner.

I will sip juice through the night and all day tomorrow and then have another light dinner.

Not sure what my weight has done the last couple days since I haven't had access to my scale. Will try to report that Monday morning and maybe a few recipes.


----------



## whodunit

Snappy, Crunchy Coleslaw

http://glutenfreegoddess.blogspot.com/2008/04/snappy-crunchy-coleslaw.html


----------



## StaceyS

Good job keeping with it! And it sounds like you have a good plan going forward!


----------



## Tobit

Thanks for posting this diary, whodunit. I just purchased an Omega J8006 masticater as an upgrade to a 10-year old Jack Lalane centrifugal unit that I simply refuse to use anymore since it is so hard to clean. I can't imagine trying to use it once a day, let alone twice a day. I've been thinking of doing a similar fast once the new juicer arrives. This thread gives me some good insight and congrats on your achievements with your fast.

I am 6' 2" tall and almost 300 lbs. with a 44" waist, I'd really like to get down to around 230-240 and back to a 38" waist.


----------



## StaceyS

You have also encouraged me to start. Yesterday I started where I only have smoothies and juices during the day and then a sensible dinner... Wasn't hard at all (I had 2 smoothies and 2 juices during the day 16 oz each)


----------



## whodunit

I weighed in this afternoon since I worked all night and was 308.3 lbs., so a bit of a loss. I am considering another juice-only fast (maybe a 5-day), but want to find as few more juices I really like. I am finding I can do some occasionally tasting of things I am trying to avoid. There was kind of a meat gravy over noodles at work and I had a bite. I also had some popcorn at work even though I am trying to avoid grains. I just need to keep things in control as far as thinking I can always eat like that and still lose. My energy level is noticeably better according to my wife. That's a good thing since the Lord has blessed me with alot of work the next coming weeks and I will be putting in some very long days. That's another thing- planning is important. In the past I have always let unexpected things and changes in schedule be my excuse to just grab something fast food. It's really something to watch out for. My bowel movements are not too regular right now, but I figure it must take some time to regulate things again. I don't feel constipated, so I'm not too worried about it. I am trying to get into the habit of drinking two glasses of water when I get up and not eating until I go. It really seems to work.


----------



## whodunit

StacyS and Tobit, I wish you both well.


----------



## StaceyS

This is my day 2 and I have the dreaded headache :-( but over all I am doing well. Thanks!


----------



## whodunit

This is really good! I am having it on Romaine lettuce leaves instead of bread.

http://happyhealthymama.com/2011/08/avocado-egg-salad.html


----------



## StaceyS

I'll have to give that a try, we usually get farm fresh eggs from a lady in town on Thursdays... Butter leaf lettuce works good too


----------



## Travis in Louisiana

I was watching DINERS, DRIVES, AND DINES the other night and they had a place that made a APPLE PIE MILK SHAKE. You think I could get that in a JUICER? Really, I like all of ya'lls food diaries, keep up the good work!


----------



## VTHomestead

i have done many juice fasts.. the worst thing you can do is NOT drink your juice.. also, if you really want to see the pounds shed, EXERCISE.. you can fast all you want, but without exercise, all you're going to do is put it right back on when you stop.

I have done the 5/5/5, a 10, a 30, and a 60 day juice fast. I've never been over weight, but the one thing juice does is CLEAN YOU OUT. You're probably carrying 30 pounds of poo in your intestines. Drink the juice, at first it will come out like water, then regulate you. Also you also need to be drinking LOTS of water all day everyday when not drinking juice.


----------



## StaceyS

VTHomestead said:


> i have done many juice fasts.. the worst thing you can do is NOT drink your juice.. also, if you really want to see the pounds shed, EXERCISE.. you can fast all you want, but without exercise, all you're going to do is put it right back on when you stop.
> 
> I have done the 5/5/5, a 10, a 30, and a 60 day juice fast. I've never been over weight, but the one thing juice does is CLEAN YOU OUT. You're probably carrying 30 pounds of poo in your intestines. Drink the juice, at first it will come out like water, then regulate you. Also you also need to be drinking LOTS of water all day everyday when not drinking juice.


Thanks you for your second to last sentence, I was worried I had caught some sort of bug...:tmi:


----------



## Travis in Louisiana

Where you at WHODUNIT??


----------



## whodunit

Been meaning to check in. Overall I am doing well. My weight loss has stopped more or less. But what is weird is that I have again run out of holes in my belt- I can't get it tight enough to keep my pants from sagging. It's just kind of strange since I haven't really lost any weight in the last week or so. I am eating much better than I used to (lighter, more fruits and veggies and other healthy things), but I have had a couple binges, which I am trying to learn to deal with and then get back on program. I still feel better but can really feel a difference when I don't eat right (groggy, tired, stiff). It's a a real struggle but I think worth the effort. I am thinking of doing another 5-day juice-only but the timing is difficult since I am working almost 9 days straight with some double shifts in there and that is when I really seem to "stress eat".


----------



## Travis in Louisiana

Glad to see you are doing well, and way better than me. This Easter, I worked days all weekend and ate ALL the wrong stuff. I almost need to make a hole in my belt, THE OTHER WAY, THE FAT WAY, but I'm doing O.K. NOW WHERE IS MY CHOCOLATE RABBIT!!


----------



## Dolly

Don't buy the Dove chocolate bunnies. Really, don't. They're awesome.

I've been debating a juice diet, but not for weight loss. I feel extremely sluggish and lethargic much of the time. Had $1500 worth of blood work done a few months back which covered all of the thyroid tests, all the hormone levels, and many other things as well as the things that are routinely checked. Results were zip, nothing. No reason that can be found for why I feel like sleeping most of the time. The next step is for me to alter my diet and see what that does. Been researching juice diets and the benefits.

Thank you guys for posting your updates. It's very insightful.


----------



## StaceyS

My first juice of today is so good, I had to share. 1 large english cucumber, 2 large kiwi and an apple. It is so good and refreshing. I'm really looking forward to juicing each day, I thought it would be much harder to do...


----------



## Tobit

Excellent Stacey, I'm starting my fast on Thursday.


----------



## whodunit

StaceyS said:


> My first juice of today is so good, I had to share. 1 large english cucumber, 2 large kiwi and an apple. It is so good and refreshing. I'm really looking forward to juicing each day, I thought it would be much harder to do...


That does sound good.


----------



## whodunit

I had a snack of fresh pico de gallo with some tortilla chips. I am trying to stay away from grains but it was to good to resist. At least they were organic.

For dinner I am having a salad. Here's the recipe:

Pink Grapefruit Vinaigrette

1/4 C fresh ruby red grapefruit juice
1/2 C rice wine vinegar (I used regular white vinegar)
1 T olive oil
3 T raw honey
1/4 t Himalayan pink salt
1 t caraway or fennel seed

Add all ingredients and whisk.

I used this on a salad with fresh spring greens, fresh sliced strawberries and fresh "cutie" (those little oranges) wedges.

I used "sugared" pecans as a garnish.

Saute pecans (preferably raw ones) in some oilive oil until toasted. Toss with salt and xylitol (a natural granulated sugar substitute). Allow to cool.


----------



## whodunit

Well, I weighed today and was at 308.3, so a bit of a loss despite some pretty serious binges. I guess overall I have eaten healthier than I had been, so I guess hitting a higher percentage of eating right is key. I'm recommitting myself today to juice all day and a good dinner at night for 5 days and see if I can get under 300 in that time.


----------



## StaceyS

That's my plan so far, easy to just juice while at work, no outside influences... And i have been eating fairly good for you dinners. Lots and lots of veggies... I'm scared to step on my scale because last time I felt like I'd lost quite a bit of weight it said I had gained, and I don't want to get discouraged


----------



## whodunit

StaceyS said:


> That's my plan so far, easy to just juice while at work, no outside influences... And i have been eating fairly good for you dinners. Lots and lots of veggies... I'm scared to step on my scale because last time I felt like I'd lost quite a bit of weight it said I had gained, and I don't want to get discouraged


I totally agree about it being easier at work. I have to work the next nine days in a row, so felt that now was the time to recommit to a 5-dayer.

There are different thoughts about weighing every day. I like to do so since you really start noticing the gain. But it's more about health and the wight loss is almost a by-product.


----------



## whodunit

Just over 304 this morning. I think I'll easily be under 300 by the end of this 5-day cycle. 

I'm really loving the citrus-type juices. Today was pineapple, orange, red ruby grapefruit, lime and coconut water.


----------



## whodunit

301.9!

I just realized today how much more flexible I am. Also, heartburn and headaches were almost a daily occurrence and those are gone. I took some OTC pain relievers since I had some pretty bad knee pain and had to work (walking around all night), but other than that I've been OTC med-free. I have never taken prescription meds.


----------



## Tobit

*whodunit*, how many cups/per day of juice do you think you consumed throughout the day? I am beginning my first day of a 10 to 15 day fast and made 6-cups of a mixed fruit and vegetable blend (in my masticating juicer) to consume throughout the day. For dinner, I was planning on 2-cups of a mostly vegetable blend.

Does this sound like too much or ok for day one? Thanks.


----------



## AR Cattails

Is juicing expensive? My son and I are thinking about doing it. I heard that it takes a lot of fruit to get just one glass of juice.

Like Tobit has asked, I would also like to know about how many cups of juice you drank during the day, both fruit and vegetable.

I hope it's not too expensive. Plus I'll have to find a juicer I can afford.


----------



## Tobit

AR Cattails said:


> Is juicing expensive? My son and I are thinking about doing it. I heard that it takes a lot of fruit to get just one glass of juice.


It's going to cost more but it depends on what kind of crap you can cut out of your diet to make up for it. I stopped drinking beer and eating fast food. Big financial savings here that I can invest in produce.

Eating healthier just costs more, plain and simple. There are plenty of generic meals in a box for under a $1, such as mac and cheese, that one can live on (but not very well). However, you'd be hard pressed to make a salad for the same price. Take advantage of sales when you can.

You get more juice out of fruit than you do most vegetables but you don't want to drink just fruits. There are some fruits very high in sugars which could cause your blood sugar levels to mess up. All of my juices include some amount of fruit. My morning blends tend to have more fruit than vegies. In the evenings, my blends only have one or maybe two fruits added to sweeten the blend up just enough.

You also need to look at the type of juicer you buy. A centrifugal type will be cheaper initially but a masticating juicer generally yields more juice but the initial investment will be more expensive. I started out 5 years ago with a Jack Lalane centrifugal unit but now that I am juicing twice, sometimes three times a day, I invested in an Omega J8006 masticating juicer to gain more yield and give me a unit that is easier to clean.

I hope some of this helps.


----------



## AR Cattails

Thanks Tobit, that does help. Since we will be juicing only for 30 days, fruits and vegetables should be our only cost. Unless there are other ingredients that go into the juice and/or vegetable blend. I need to find a lot of recipes.

The cost will probably even out since we will be cutting out all junk food, fast food and stuff you mentioned like macaroni and cheese, etc.


----------



## Tobit

AR Cattails said:


> Thanks Tobit, that does help. Since we will be juicing only for 30 days, fruits and vegetables should be our only cost. Unless there are other ingredients that go into the juice and/or vegetable blend. I need to find a lot of recipes.


I will sometimes stir in some pure coconut water if I want my blend to go an extra serving or two. Otherwise, I add nothing. Good luck.


----------



## StaceyS

I'll add plain water too, thins it a bit and stretches it


----------



## whodunit

Tobit said:


> *whodunit*, how many cups/per day of juice do you think you consumed throughout the day? I am beginning my first day of a 10 to 15 day fast and made 6-cups of a mixed fruit and vegetable blend (in my masticating juicer) to consume throughout the day. For dinner, I was planning on 2-cups of a mostly vegetable blend.
> 
> Does this sound like too much or ok for day one? Thanks.


I had three recipes a day planned out and then figured out that they sometimes make several "servings" per recipe. When I was doing the 10-day, I estimate it was probably 6-8 cups of juice a day. I tried to vary them between fruit (which I really like) and green (which takes some time to get used to). Overall, if you get hungry don't hesitate to drink more juice. Even if you make larger batches, if they are sealed and refrigerated they should be fine up to three days.


----------



## whodunit

AR Cattails said:


> Is juicing expensive? My son and I are thinking about doing it. I heard that it takes a lot of fruit to get just one glass of juice.
> 
> Like Tobit has asked, I would also like to know about how many cups of juice you drank during the day, both fruit and vegetable.
> 
> I hope it's not too expensive. Plus I'll have to find a juicer I can afford.


It can be expensive especially if you buy organic. I normally don't and take care to wash things thoroughly with a natural soap. Buying in bulk (like at Costco) helps. I you keep it simple (apples, oranges, spinach, celery, etc.) it's not too bad, but when you get more exotic fruits like mangoes, avocados, etc., the price can jump. By NOT buying junk food and soda, the price evens out some. Just keep in mind you can spend you money on good, healthy foods or prescription medication- it's your choice.


----------



## whodunit

Tobit said:


> I will sometimes stir in some pure coconut water if I want my blend to go an extra serving or two. Otherwise, I add nothing. Good luck.


Yup, I do this, too.  Especially the Summer Sunshine juice.

Yesterday I made up one that turned out really good:

4 large plums
1 small tart apple
1 large sweet apple
1 carrot
4-5 sprigs parsley

It had a sweet and sour taste.


----------



## emdeengee

Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead - an excellent film about juicing, rebooting and getting healthy.

http://www.fatsickandnearlydead.com/


----------



## whodunit

Yup, check my original post...day 3 was sick to my stomach and severe headache.


----------



## whodunit

Tobit, have you tried supplements to help with depression? I recently had some mild depression mostly due to circumstances going at work. I was already taking some supplements for other issues, but my regimen now is as follows:

1000 mg fish oil three times a day
2000iu vitamin D3 three times a day
B-complex once a day
200 mg B6 once day
1 gram vitamin C three times a day
1 gram powdered ginger twice a day

Basically, from what I could find is that these are essentials in your body producing what is needed to aid with brain function such a serotonin. It is also recommended
you eat lots of whole eggs and cashews.

Anyway, it helped me.

Not looking for a fight here or suggesting anyone stop taking their depression medications.


----------



## whodunit

300.5 lbs. this morning. Hoping to be under the 300 mark by tomorrow, but today hasn't been "perfect", so we'll see.


----------



## Fetherhd

whodunit...where can I get information on this?


----------



## whodunit

Fetherhd said:


> whodunit...where can I get information on this?


If you are talking about juicing then like someone posted a few days ago- rent the movie "Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead". It's available on Netflix and might even be available for free on one of the various sites like hulu.com or Amazon Prime.

Here is the website that goes with it and has some recipes:

http://www.rebootwithjoe.com/


----------



## whodunit

296.6

I know much of this is water weight again since my juice consumption has been lower and I have been urinating alot. I am going to make an effort to drink more water today and get some coconut water into some of my juices.


----------



## Fetherhd

Thanks


----------



## whodunit

How's everyone doing?


----------



## StaceyS

Off and on here, the snow this morning ruined my mood, still took a tall green juice, smoothie and salad to work. Fridge froze my salad and smoothie, so just had the green juice. Added 2 thumb size pices of ginger to a quart jar, i really liked it, kind of warming even though it was so cold today...


----------



## whodunit

StaceyS, same here with being off and on, but if you are on more than off over the long term you will get the weight off and be healthier. I'm on day 2 of being back on track after about a day and a half of eating garbage. It was a learning experience since I felt stiff and bloated afterwards. I did have a "semi-cheat" today since I had some tortilla chips and freshly made pico de gallo, I just had to try, but it was dinner time anyway so not quite like cheating during the day in my mind.  I was still under 300 this morning (just barely), so I wasn't too hurt by it.


----------



## StaceyS

Good job! I get a weekly organic veggie & fruit basket that comes tomorrow, so i will be better motivated when I see all the good stuff tomorrow. Plus my boyfriend has agreed to switch out 1 meal with a juice or smoothie, he prefers sweeter of course... But still get the good vitamins from the greens in. And it helps my motivation too.


----------



## jersey girl

I have finished my 10 days and my knees have not felt this good in a long time. I lost 19 pounds. Been done almost a week and have not gained or lost anything. Am eating mostly fresh, raw vegetables, with at least 1 juice a day. Sure would like to lose more weight!


----------



## whodunit

Nice job, jersey girl! Not sure I've mentioned it before, but supposedly the body triggers white blood cells if you eat cooked food over 50% by volume. One of my go-to raw foods has been a green and veggie salad with fresh pico de gallo and fresh guacamole. I go easy on the cheese, sour cream and tortilla chips.


----------



## whodunit

My weight loss seems to have stalled. I'm beginning to realize that it's likely due to eating too big a dinner despite it being pretty healthy food.


----------



## whodunit

291.8


----------



## whodunit

Rough day today. I started fine but then participated in a chili cook-off/dessert contest. That really set me off and it was down hill from there. But back on tomorrow and plod on. We have a yearly family trip where it would be nice to be down another 30-40 pounds by (just shy of two months away). Maybe it's the goal I need to stay the course. I also have a job prospect where it would behoove me to weigh less and be in better shape, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## StaceyS

Keep up the good work! We all have set backs, just keep moving forward, every day is a new day.


----------



## BoldViolet

But wow!! Still, you've lost 40 pounds! Great job!


----------



## whodunit

Yesterday went pretty well. I juiced all day and had a few bites of the dinner I coked for the family. It does look like I did gain a few pounds over the last week or so, so you really have to be careful.


----------



## crylee

I would love some of your recipes. I have done one with apples, cucumbers, celery, spinach. Didn't love it. Need some recipes that I like so that I can stick with it.


----------



## whodunit

crylee said:


> I would love some of your recipes. I have done one with apples, cucumbers, celery, spinach. Didn't love it. Need some recipes that I like so that I can stick with it.


That's kind of the key- finding the ones you love. Again, here is the website with a bunch of recipes www.rebootwithjoe.com

Some of my favorites are:

Summer Sunshine (pineapple, orange, and coconut water- I add lime and sometimes a red grapefruit)

Juice by the Twos (red grapefruit, apples, celery, spinach)

Apple and Carrot (apples, carrots and ginger)

Mango Salsa (mango, yellow pepper, cucumber, jalapeno, cilantro, green onion)

Bloody Mary (tomato, red pepper, orange pepper, jalapeno pepper, zucchini, green onion, garlic, fresh basil, fresh thyme)


----------



## crylee

Thank you!

I am going to pick up some stuff at the grocery store tomorrow


----------



## whodunit

When I started this I was wearing Kirkland (Costco) brand, 42" waist jeans. They were stretched out and still very tight and uncomfortable. I'm now in the same brand 40" waist. They are snug but still comfortable. I have two pair of these and also another two pair of 38" which I had worn in the past. I tried those on and am very close to being able to wear them as well. 

I think I have most of the few pounds I gained lost again, but I went off the wagon again last night, but I don't think it will have much affect.

Hang in there, all!


----------



## whodunit

Still kinda stuck; not gaining, not losing. I have done some snacking at times and my evening meal is just too big. I am still eating better overall since I have for the most part stopped eating junk food. I guess not gaining is a positive thing. Staying motivated is difficult- I "recommit" then "fall off the wagon" the same day.


----------



## whodunit

288.4


----------



## Belfrybat

I've been reading your progress with interest. I tried the "mean green" recipe this morning, and it's not half bad. I substituted Swiss chard for the kale and didn't have fresh ginger, so used powdered, but will get some fresh the next time I'm in town. I have a Vita Mixer and needed to add a cup of water to get it blending, but once it did, it really liquified the mixture well. I also like the idea of getting the fiber which traditional juicers filter out.

One question I have is about the lack of protein if all you do is drink these juices. I wonder how it might affect things if I added two scoops of whey protein to the juices? I certainly don't want to lose muscle by not getting enough protein. I'd be interested in any comments you all might have.

BTW, the move "Fat, Sick and almost Dead" is available through Hulu free. I watched it last night.


----------



## whodunit

Belfrybat said:


> I've been reading your progress with interest. I tried the "mean green" recipe this morning, and it's not half bad. I substituted Swiss chard for the kale and didn't have fresh ginger, so used powdered, but will get some fresh the next time I'm in town. I have a Vita Mixer and needed to add a cup of water to get it blending, but once it did, it really liquified the mixture well. I also like the idea of getting the fiber which traditional juicers filter out.
> 
> One question I have is about the lack of protein if all you do is drink these juices. I wonder how it might affect things if I added two scoops of whey protein to the juices? I certainly don't want to lose muscle by not getting enough protein. I'd be interested in any comments you all might have.
> One question I have is about the lack of protein if all you do is drink these juices. I wonder how it might affect things if I added two scoops of whey protein to the juices? I certainly don't want to lose muscle by not getting enough protein. I'd be interested in any comments you all might have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the move "Fat, Sick and almost Dead" is available through Hulu free. I watched it last night.


I haven't researched the amount but they say pound for pound greens have as much protein as meat. Of course, a pound of greens is ALOT of leaves and I couldn't imagine drinking that many. I'm no expert, but I can't imagine it would hurt. Just make it high-quality whey.

As far as fiber, I think the theory is that you want to get as much of the vitamins, minerals and enzymes from as many fruits and veggies as possible and to do that you would never bee able to actually eat as much as you could juice. Does that make sense?


----------



## whodunit

Well, I'm up about five pounds. I went on a vacation to visit family and ate way too much even though I did still drink some juices. I think alot of it is just actual food/waste that is still inside my body and I will likely purge some of it. Starting a 5-day juice-only reboot today to get back on track


----------



## whodunit

I ate alot of garbage while on vacation and felt a bit full and lethargic, but otherwise okay the whole time. Yesterday was Day 1 of the 5-day fast and I did fine except for several large bites of steamed Brussels Sprouts tossed in fresh lemon juice and butter. Today I woke up with a really bad headache and it's still lingering despite some coffee and ibuprofen. I tried not to take these things but I was desperate to have the pain gone since I have to work tonight. I wonder if detox happens quicker once you get back on program??? If so, it ain't worth it, folks! 

I also have some new motivation- a possible job opportunity closer that involves a huge jump in pay and benefits. It requires I be lighter and in better shape so I'm looking into some exercise programs. Unfortunately it will need to involve running. Any ideas?


----------



## whodunit

288.8


----------



## Belfrybat

I use Leslie Sansome's Walk Away the Pounds. Not running but certainly good aerobic exercize with light weights. I also have the George Foreman CD which is a bit more strenuous. If you are interested, PM me and you can have it for the cost of postage.


----------



## StaceyS

Leslie Sansone's workouts are the only one's I've been able to keep with for any amount of time. I have no idea why...


----------



## whodunit

I'm having kind of a rough time. My family was gone a day and a half, I ended up working at my extra job where it's truly difficult to drink juice all day, and I did not plan properly. I'm up a few pounds again and am concerned my poor eating habits are becoming the norm again Let's hope not.


----------



## Belfrybat

I think you have hit upon something important: the true test of whether juicing works long-term or not is the on-going maintenaince. I'm losing wonderfully, but have concerns about both maintaining the weight loss and keeping up on healthy eating. I tend not to eat many vegetables, but now knowing I can drink them will hopefully keep me on the straight and narrow. I'm reporting my progress here: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...juice-fast-diabetic-modified.html#post6593577


----------



## whodunit

I think juicing is a long-term deal, but with reasonable eating thrown in, because it's just not about losing weight, but getting as much nutrition as possible. I also think re-commitment is important as you go- never straying too far when you do get off track. But I'll admit I've had trouble with re-committing, as well. So far so good today and looking forward to getting back on track.


----------



## VTHomestead

good to hear! eating healthy is worth everything. there is great satisfaction in knowing that what you eat is good quality food. You feel the difference. After awhile processed crap won't even taste good anymore. 

I use to be a fast food a day kind of guy.. I haven't touched fast food in years except for the very emergency i'm gonna die on a road with nothing but fast food type situations, and I've never felt better. I started running a few years ago.. everyday i made a deal with myself to go further than yesterday. Within 3 months I ran 5 miles and never looked back. Push yourself further today than you did yesterday and you can NEVER fail. Keep on keepin on!


----------



## Travis in Louisiana

WHODUNIT, You are not going to be perfiect everyday. Life is tuff at times, just pick yourself back up and keep doing your best.


----------



## whodunit

Thanks for the encouragement, Travis. I'm way off track but am trying to get back on. 

It's amazing of how bad I feel- headaches in the morning and stiffness almost from the time I get up to when I go to bed. 

I know it's excuses, but it just seems I had a 1-2-3 punch- vacation followed by a birthday celebration, then a social get-to-gether, then another birthday coming up. They were obviously spaced apart so my mentality was that it wasn't worth starting again since I knew those things were coming. Like it was not worth doing for a day or two knowing that on the third day I would fall off. That was been a constant them in my life- if I can't do it perfectly, I don't want to do it all.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana

The birthdays and celebrations will fizzle out, and you will be back on schedule. Don't sweat it, just start back up where you left off. NOW IF YOU COULD JUST E-MAIL ME SOME OF THAT CAKE!!!


----------



## katydidagain

It's funny how each of our warriors pick up buddies to cheer them on; I watch all of you but for some reason on post on Belfry Bat's thread. But I am watching you all and sending you good thoughts in your struggle. I am not overweight and haven't been for most of my adult life but I know how hard kicking extra pounds are because I was a very fat kid. Okay, very, very, very fat kid. 

If I don't post much know that I am pulling for you all--failures are just setbacks--victories are won but must be protected in this battle--I am watching and wishing you the best as are others.. I can eat my weight at a buffet to this day; the owner's think they're going to win and I say not..


----------



## whodunit

Finally stepped on the scale this morning- I had been afraid to. I was surprised that I weighed only 290.6 which is just about two pounds up from my lowest weight. It was good emotionally, but bad psychologically since my tendency is to relax and believe that all that bad eating that went on didn't affect me much. I guess this is bitter-sweet.


----------



## Belfrybat

One thing I realised many years ago is that life always intervenes with my plans. In the past three weeks that I've been juicing there have been 5 social events I've had to deal with. I've eaten a little at each event -- meat and veggies primarily. No cake or wine even though one was an anniversary celebration. Personally, I don't feel eating a little on a special occasion is "falling off the plan". Yes, I lose a days worth of weight loss, but as Katy reminded me on my thread, I didn't put this weight on in a month, so it's unrealistic to expect it to be gone in that length of time. 

I would encourage you to get back on plan and if an eating event comes up, decide ahead of time what you can or can't have. But juice for the other meals in that day. 80% compliance is better than none, don't you agree? My thread is here: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/weight-loss-forum/484611-10-day-juice-fast-diabetic-modified-2.html.


----------



## whodunit

I agree.


----------



## whodunit

I've been having a rough time of it and have lost all motivation for some reason. I'd like to reboot starting on Monday morning, but, to be honest, I'm not looking forward to it. Sometime I would like to do some research into the psychological aspects of weight loss and eating.


----------



## StaceyS

I am right there with you, I know I should do it and I will feel better, but it's just easier to eat junk :-(


----------



## Travis in Louisiana

Honestly you cannot juice forever. You have to do a life style change. We are not SUPER HEROs, we are human. You can eat anything you want, just learn portion control (my problem) and try to eat more vegables, lean meats. Try to watch eating a lot of white rice and white potatoes. Watch snacking on the wrong stuff. Easy to say, hard to do. I am stuck at 205 pounds. Cookies and cakes are my weakness. I try to eat more eggs, such as omelets, scrambled with vegetables, and such, instead of waffles and donuts. I know the psychological part is hard on us also. Hang in there WHODUNIT, we will all work on this weightloss together!!


----------



## ar_wildflower

I don't think I can eat anything I want, portion control or not. Even though I am not obese, I am about 20 lbs over weight, I have issues with certain foods. If I let myself have them, it flips a switch and I am off course. Every person is different but some foods, cheesy, salty foods for me, are like a drug.

Whodunit, looking into the pyschological factors in your relationship with food is a great way to reboot, I think. I always do better making a change when I feel like I understand the negative feelings that go along with it. Travis is right though, I don't know if it is healthy to juice forever. All the best to you.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana

Whodunit, you come back and talk to us. Tell us what you are going through. These Forums are the best Psycological advice you will ever get, beside, you cannot beat the support you get. We all like you for WHO you are, not what SIZE you are. I am going on vacation in a few days and will be gone a month, so if I miss you, I will catch back up when I get back.


----------

